# no jobs! in dubai



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all...ive been looking for a job since ages now and am not able to find any...i have been going through the recruitment sites, linkedin etc.

although m currently workign in a freezone company and its not doing that great...i need to move on in my career and find another job but going through nitemares! 

i m really demotivated and dont know where to go and wat to do...

anybody who can pls help then i can share my cv.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

First up, its never easy to get a good job - UAE is a very small market, with few options once you have some specialized skillsets, and the recent oil and gas price falls have led to a lot of belt tightening esp. in Abu Dhabi. 
If you are mainly interested in Dubai, then head to the dubai section of the forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html

Unfortunately there is no magic spells to get a job - so be patient and you would need some luck and perseverance.


----------

